# Hair cut day



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am only going to cut their heads and faces because I'm afraid to bath Jake right now. They are not happy. We are cutting in side cause it is raining out. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am only going to cut their heads and faces because I'm afraid to bath Jake right now. They are not happy. We are cutting in side cause it is raining out.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love the looks on their faces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Jakey baby! I so want to give him a hug! They look lovely xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Your poos certainly know how to give 'the LOOK' 
I guess if it is raining it is a good alternative entertainment to a run through the wood - NOT!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I love how they have "moved into" the table top!! Sami and Carley's favorite place is on the coffee table in the family room . . I was laughing at their bed even being up there with the Bully sticks also!!! lol Do they jump unto a chair and then the table?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I love how they have "moved into" the table top!! Sami and Carley's favorite place is on the coffee table in the family room . . I was laughing at their bed even being up there with the Bully sticks also!!! lol Do they jump unto a chair and then the table?


Willow Jumps up. Jake never does.He was put there for cutting. Jake is a lap dog all the way. He wants to be held and snuggled whilst licking my face off. 
Willow wants to be pressed against me,but not held, hence the table. 
I keep telling Nick we just need a small sofa in the kitchen. I am seriously considering a Molly sofa.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hope the haircuts come out well. I need to do face trims also. Neither Sami or Carley are snugglers much . . They tolerate my affections . . then hop down. Carley will snuggle with Freddy, but not me. Sami will snuggle with me or him . . he just loves affection in general. He is such a sweetheart . . comes when I call him almost every time . . is so passive, loving and human like in nature. Carley is very stubborn and independent . . but I love my little girl too. I just want a SNUGGLER!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I think they make the perfect table decoration! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The looks are priceless! Haha!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am only going to cut their heads and faces because I'm afraid to bath Jake right now. They are not happy. We are cutting in side cause it is raining out.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They look so cute Jake has another admirer my sister saw the pictures and she said "OMG I love him he is so cute!" Wow your table looks huge good thing cause soon the new baby man will be up there too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Donna I was going to say that's a job I need to do but you really need to get it done this week..... We must be on count down now ....is it

7 More sleeps????


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh Donna I was going to say that's a job I need to do but you really need to get it done this week..... We must be on count down now ....is it
> 
> 7 More sleeps????


 For the first time I am not counting down. I have everything ready: food, bed,toys,collar,leash,sweater,name..... but there is no count down.Maybe because i don't know the exact day and time of his arrival. He is being driven here and there are a few stops that will happen first. A lot will depend on weather. Also I have this strange "is this actually happening" feeling.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh it's so exciting!! Can't wait to hear the arrival of ozzy - it makes it more exciting that we don't know the exact delivery date & time..... Just like a real baby!! :baby:
We need to all guess his weight!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh it's so exciting!! Can't wait to hear the arrival of ozzy - it makes it more exciting that we don't know the exact delivery date & time..... Just like a real baby!! :baby:
> We need to all guess his weight!


That would be a fun contest. He was born Oct 15 in Dec 3 he weighed just under 3 pounds. Now get your maps out. He leaves Indiana on Sun the 15 he is going to Maryland, then New York and then to mass in mass. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I say he will be 3bls exactly cause that is what Molly was when we got her He will be a mini man version of Molly


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I'm rubbish at predicting weights (and can't even convert pounds/kilo's!), so will give that one a miss, love the look on Jake and Willow's faces.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow he will be a well travelled little guy by the time he gets to you! 
I will guess a weight of 5.5 llbs (I've lived at house number 5 - 3 times!) 
So it will be Monday 16th for his homecoming?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Wow he will be a well travelled little guy by the time he gets to you!
> I will guess a weight of 5.5 llbs (I've lived at house number 5 - 3 times!)
> So it will be Monday 16th for his homecoming?


I'm thinking the 16th but it depends on weather. Pray for no storms. I thinking or hoping he will be at least 4 1/2 pounds. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think 4 ¾ lbs!!


----------

